# Puppies



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I had a call from a citizen that wants to donate some puppies to our program. He said he knew they would be just what we needed. They were 1/4 GSD - 1/4 Husky and 1/2 Red Wolf. So anyone need some puppies?

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

hehehe - sounds like real keepers....guard your house, pull your sled and eat your chickens! #-o :grin:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe re-introduce them back into the red wolf gene pool. Lord knows they need all the help they can get.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David....speakin of gimme's...hows your new house guest doing?=D>:-D:-D


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea, I'd like to know too.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

I really needed this laugh after the day I had


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I had a call from a citizen that wants to donate some puppies to our program. He said he knew they would be just what we needed. They were 1/4 GSD - 1/4 Husky and 1/2 Red Wolf. So anyone need some puppies?
> 
> DFrost


Sounds like just what you need to keep the sheep population in check down there in TN.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Sounds like just what you need to keep the sheep population in check down there in TN.


Yep on Beale Street  Sounds like some mighty fine "damn" dogs you got there Mr Frost :-s Hope Damn shares nicely!! LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto on your "border collie" David! :grin:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

He's doing good. house training is coming along. the chewing stage will drive me crazy. I knew there is a reason I didn't like puppies. I'm still hoping I'll find him a good home, but it looks like I may be stuck with a dog. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I hope everyone understands I am not advertising puppies. I did recieve the call. I thought there was humor in the breed mix and the fact that they were offered to law enforcement. I posted, what I had hoped, purely for the humor.

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I hope everyone understands I am not advertising puppies. I did recieve the call. I thought there was humor in the breed mix and the fact that they were offered to law enforcement. I posted, what I had hoped, purely for the humor.
> 
> DFrost


I think we all know you did it for the humor. it is even funnier that they are 1/4 wolf, 1/4 husky, 1/4 GSD (from great working lines Im sure).......what was the other 1/4. any idea? Just curious. Maybe you'll get lucky and the other 1/4 will be Pitt Bull. Then your new police dogs will be very complete.
Keep us posted on their progress as they mature and get closer to certifying.
Now the people who allowed this train wreck of a breeding are telling everyone how they bred a litter and every puppy from the litter went to work as police dogs in TN.\\/


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Are they FREE???


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Now the people who allowed this train wreck of a breeding are telling everyone how they bred a litter and every puppy from the litter went to work as police dogs in TN.\\/


Something similar has actually happened. Rather than providing puppies, it was providing training. In fact, it was on a guys website. I finally had our legal office call him so it would be removed. He is a local trainer. He asked if he could attend a training day, as an observer. The man is a resident of the state and a taxpayer so of course his request was approved. After viewing training for about 4 hours, it was a drug class in their 5th or 6th week, he thanked us and left. At some point later someone called my attention to his website where he claimed he had assisted in training drug dogs for THP. 

It's also why I caution the handlers not to allow their dogs be used for breeding. All it would take is for someone to advertise their puppies as having a THP working police dog as the sire. It'd keep the rat squ, uh I mean Internal aff uhh I mean Office of Professional Responsibility busy for a month ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

David Frost said:


> It's also why I caution the handlers not to allow their dogs be used for breeding. All it would take is for someone to advertise their puppies as having a THP working police dog as the sire. It'd keep the rat squ, uh I mean Internal aff uhh I mean Office of Professional Responsibility busy for a month ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


My dad sent me a link to an ad on the Chicago area Craigslist yesterday for "Belgium Malamar" pups. He wanted to know if it was a mis-spell, or a new breed. I told him it was a mis-spell, and likely posted by the same caliber of folks with German Rockwilders, Miniature Doberman Pinchers, Chiwawas and German Shepards. 

The ad was flagged before I could view it, but my dad told me the ad was for puppies - sired by a police canine and out of a bomb detection dog (or something like that). I found that interesting and wondered if it was true, especially considering the ad poster's inability to spell the name of the breed correctly.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Those darn ole malamars are starting to be real popular around here. In the police business I've found that many people claim; "I have one just like that, only it's bigger". My all-time favorite though is the guy that looked in the back of the cruiser, saw that black floppy eared drug dog and said; "That's one of those lavatory receivers, isn't it?"

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I think we all know you did it for the humor. it is even funnier that they are 1/4 wolf, 1/4 husky, 1/4 GSD (from great working lines Im sure).......what was the other 1/4. any idea? Just curious. Maybe you'll get lucky and the other 1/4 will be Pitt Bull. Then your new police dogs will be very complete.


They were 1/2 wolf, Mike. :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Those darn ole malamars are starting to be real popular around here. In the police business I've found that many people claim; "I have one just like that, only it's bigger". My all-time favorite though is the guy that looked in the back of the cruiser, saw that black floppy eared drug dog and said; "That's one of those lavatory receivers, isn't it?"
> 
> DFrost


 
At my age I wouldn't mind having one of them "lavatory recievers" in the back of my car. :lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> At my age I wouldn't mind having one of them "lavatory recievers" in the back of my car. :lol:


LMAO Is that anything like having a "Pointer Potty"?!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL!! you guys are too funny--needed a laugh today and found it here, of course  

david, does your border collie have a frickin' NAME yet??? oris he just "hey--DOG"??


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahh yes. My wife tutors twin girls. I drink heavily when they visit so I'll be in a stupor, but I digress. They were bound and determined that dog looked like a Roger. So, Roger it is. He really is a sweetheart. I swear I never thought I'd ever say anything like that about a darn dog. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh my goodness--"Roger". hmmm. well, you know, "Roger" is a good name for a, umm, dog. like "Jolly Roger"--he's a pirate dog!!!! or he's got lots of flavors (i LOVE sour apple and watermelon), but mostly he's sweet. OR "roger, 10-4" like a real police dog...

great name, even if you do have to drink heavily at times...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Or," Roger Rabbit Dog"=D>:grin:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Roger doesn't like the way anything is placed in the yard. He moves it all. He also likes to have holes to live in. He makes his own. I can see my work is cut out for me. Roger will get a taste of Dogtra, ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, good at house keeping and he gardens to, aye? Nice going with your find. Roger is probably wondering how you managed all this time without his help.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: gotta love it! 
One of the most expierienced dog men on the forum (planet for my money) and a puppy is whippin yer butt! :lol: :lol: :wink:
Roger is such a classic old hound name......:-k or maybe not! :grin: :grin:


----------

